# Turkey Calling Contests?



## gamechaser (Jan 4, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has entered a turkey calling contest?


----------



## elvis (Sep 13, 2006)

actually never heard of one before


----------



## gamechaser (Jan 4, 2007)

They are not as popular in Michigan as they are down south. At least that is how it appears to me. There is a contest coming to the Outdooramma February 21-25, 2007. You can check it out at this link http://www.mucc.org/rama/. I am not going to enter but I am going to attend the contest. http://www.nwtf.org/in_your_state/?desturl=/in_your_state/calling_events.php this is another good link.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Actually there is an NWTF calling contest up at Jay's this Saturday. I believe Thunderhead usually goes to this one.

http://www.jayssportinggoods.com/Calendar/?fuseaction=event&EventID=435501


----------



## gamechaser (Jan 4, 2007)

I seen that you too at the last link I posted.


----------



## gamechaser (Jan 4, 2007)

Sorry for that post I was sleep writing at work last night. I did see that Jay's was having a contest too this weekend. Is anyone going to it?


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

If it was closer I sure would be. I would like to enter one and see how I fair.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I usually compete in the one at Jay's but probably won't this year. My back is in bad shape and I'm hurt'in pretty bad.

There's another one in Bladwin at the MWTHA Rendezvous Sat. March 31st.
It was held at the school last year.

Anybody that can attend one of there I encourage to go. You'll meet some of the best callers around and is always a great time.


----------



## Yukon_45 (Sep 21, 2004)

I used to enter the one in for the NWTF in Gaylord, won it 3 years in a row


----------



## Long Spurs (Mar 29, 2005)

What does a contest routine consist of, and what vocalizations do they cover? I have never been to one and would like more info. If anyone could help. Can't go to Jay's Sat. I have got to go take care of some stuff for my wedding or I would go find out for myself.


----------



## buzzkill (Jan 18, 2007)

The nwtf state contest this Sat. at Jay's is not the only contest you could check out this year. There is one at MUCC's show in Novi at the end of Feb. Frankly, it sucks. The contest is held in an open venue and the noise for the contestants, judges and interested listeners is horrible. The best caller rarely wins this one. The Grand Rapids Open is on the 17th of March. It is a high quality contest that will also have a friction division this year. The mwtha state contest is held in Baldwin at the High School on the last Saturday of March. This is a well run contest as well. Both Bass Pro Shops and Cabela's have had contests the past two years, but have not released dates as to when theirs will be this year. I hope this helps in your search for a contest to check out that may be closer to home.

A contest consists of five calls for each caller. For example, this Saturday at Jays we will be doing the tree call, fly down cackle, cutting of an excited hen, kee kee run and the caller's best call. There are other calls that you will hear at other contests. (plain yelp and cluck-n-purr are two that frequently show up) Each contestant draws a number for calling order, and a panel of judges are behind a curtain to score. Contest calling is a pretty cool gig on a snowy saturday in MI. nerve racking as well!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

You compete? Gonna be there this weekend to see how good everyone is. I am dying to give it a try but want to see how it all plays out. I have read the rules on the NWTF site and it put me under the impression that you do five calls but they can be different then what the next guy does, your post makes me believe that everyone does the same calls.


----------



## buzzkill (Jan 18, 2007)

yes, I do compete. My wife would tell you that this comp. calling thing is not a hobby or an obsession, but more of a sickness for me.

Each contestant replicates the same five calls. I don't know how the judges would sort out the scoring if we were all doing different calls. Saturday, however, you will hear some different calls because our last call is the caller's best. We each get to pick our own

I am glad to hear you are coming to check things out. Please feel free to talk to us about what we do and how we prepare for a contest. I don't know very many callers who wouldn't be willing to help you out if you want to get started. We do the same for each other. Comp. callers in MI are constantly asking each other how a call sounds, and/or how we can make it better. Competitive? yes. Cutthroat? absolutely not.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

buzzkill said:


> yes, I do compete. My wife would tell you that this comp. calling thing is not a hobby or an obsession, but more of a sickness for me.
> 
> Each contestant replicates the same five calls. I don't know how the judges would sort out the scoring if we were all doing different calls. Saturday, however, you will hear some different calls because our last call is the caller's best. We each get to pick our own
> 
> I am glad to hear you are coming to check things out. Please feel free to talk to us about what we do and how we prepare for a contest. I don't know very many callers who wouldn't be willing to help you out if you want to get started. We do the same for each other. Comp. callers in MI are constantly asking each other how a call sounds, and/or how we can make it better. Competitive? yes. Cutthroat? absolutely not.


I bet we know each other.  ( Chris, is this you ? lol )
My first calling contest was a number of years ago. Gene Alexander was the Champ. I remember talking to him on the phone a week before the championship about the how's and whats. He drove to my house during an ice storm, brought a tape of a previous contest and then coached me on my calling. Helluva guy and sportsman.

Remember, I was going to be calling to try and take his title a few days later.
Buzzkill is right on when he says that you'll never meet a better group of guys.
It doesn't matter who wins, we are all there for a good time and look forward to seeing each again and encourage new contestants to join in.

There's nothing to worry about, really. I was at ease 5 minutes after I got there. It's a fun time and anybody that attends will be glad they did.


----------



## buzzkill (Jan 18, 2007)

Thunderhead,

Sorry, i'm not Chris. :evil: But he is a hilarious guy that adds alot of life to the contests. My name is Brent. I call on the same pro staff as Gene Alexander. He also has been a tremendous help to me in my calling as well. I couldn't agree more with your statement about what a great guy he is. 

I would encourage anyone who is even remotely interested in a calling contest to come and check one out. Give it a try. It is a bit nerve racking, but lots of fun. You will improve your calling and meet some great people.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Hi Brent, Tom here. I'm on A-Ways staff. Nice to have you on the boards. 
Tell Seth and the boys I said hello and good luck calling this year. I don't think I'll make Jay's but will probably see you guys in Baldwin.


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

I would like to attend one of these competition's, but this one is a little to far for me to drive. Will there be any closer to S.W. Mi.? It sounds like a great way to learn how to call. (no pun intended)  
Also I have a question about storing mouth calls. After I rince them, pat them dry, and puy them in the case. I put them in the crisper of my fridge. Should I leave the case open or close it?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Wow thats great to know kinda figured it was a fraternity. Usually practice bout 4 hours a day. Ran into a problem this year though, A guy in NY usually handbuilds my calls to fit my mouth, well the guy has went MIA this year so I am stuck trying everything in midwest supply to find something that works. Its crazy you lose all confidence when ya dont have your favorite calls anymore. Is their intermediate division at Jays?


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Looks like tomorrows contest at Jays is at 1pm, I'm taking my two sons
just to watch and learn!!!!!


----------



## buzzkill (Jan 18, 2007)

There is not an intermediate division at in Clare tomorrow. Youth, State, Open and owl hooting. Some larger contests (southern ohio, for example) have a hunter division. I would not be afraid of giving at least the state division a try tomorrow. You will probably hear a couple of callers from out of state in the open division that will be very smooth and a bit intimidating. Talk to them as well. They are a wealth of info too. Don't let it bother you if one of them is a little tight lipped about how he calls. There are lots of guys that will be there that would be more than happy to talk turkey with you.


----------

